# Looking for internship in Northern California - (East Bay)



## exrsst (Mar 9, 2009)

I recently completed a medical coding class (CPC) and I am currently studying for the test to become a CPC. (test scheduled for May 30 in Martinez, CA)

I am looking to do an internship before I take the test.  Does anyone know of any physician offices in Northern California, East Bay area that accepts interns?  I live in Pittsburg California. (near Martinez): 

You can also send me an email at vturley@sbcglobal.net.  Thanks


----------

